# Rope below Rigamortis in Clear Creek



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

This one sucks. A rope was fully dispersed out of the bag immediately below the big hole. Due to a mis-communication on whether I or the swimmer who was out of site around the corner was going to let go of the bag and who was going to collect it, it is in there now. 

As I was pulling to try to collect it, I mistakenly thought a snag was the swimmer pulling back. I sent a third person around the rock to make sure the swimmer was out of the water and to tell him to start stuffing the rope. I misunderstood the third person's response and let the rope go.

I think it might still be snagged on river right just right of the island.

The bag is a yellow Salamander with red/yellow rope. I looked downstream for the next couple hundred yards but it was too dark at this point to see anything. I will be there first thing tomorrow to continue looking for it.

-d


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Can you please name said swimmer??
It is important to the story


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Dude, that SuperHero's had a rough weekend. Maybe we should start calling the SuperSwimmo.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Darren, did you get up there to take a look around Rigor this morning?


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

*Rope found.*

Rope has been found.
Thanks Ture.
-d


----------

